# Simple, cheap auto dosing



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

I've just started experimenting with using automatic fish feeders to dose dry ferts. I saw three feeders on Dr's Fosters & Smith that dispense food from individual compartments - kind of like round pill boxes and thought they would be ideal for this task.

First experiment was with the $29 Fish Mate Auto Feeder. This one did not work. The piece that divided it into compartments was so light that it would leave most of the fertilizer behind.

Now I'm trying the $39 Lifegard Auto Feeder from Pentair Aquatics and it seems to work. It holds 14 days worth of ferts. It has a screw down spring that weights the divider so it moves all the fertilizer. Only question now will be whether the ferts get mushy from humidity over the two weeks. I'll let you know how this goes. 

If it continues to work it seems like an easy way to automate this task - no setup, no pumps, no solutions to make and no major expense. It seems particularly ideal for folks also using dry traces. One downside to this particular unit is that the mounting hardware is junk.

I'm also going to test the $69 Rondomatic because it is larger and could be used for fert dosing and food dispensing.

Bill


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

sounds interesting, keep us updated


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Did you test Eheim Liquidoser ?

I have been using few for years now and they work like a charm.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I've used the Eheim autofeeders for a while and really like them. The Eheim Liquidoser is the same thing though with a different recipient?

The only problem I have with this model is figuring out a secure way to use them on an open top tank. Have you found a solution for this?


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Jay Luto said:


> Did you test Eheim Liquidoser ?I have been using few for years now and they work like a charm.


I'm dosing Excel and my liquid traces with the liquidoser then using the auto feeder for the macros. I like the liquidoser too. I suppose if the auto feeder doesn't work out I will go with the liquidoser for macros too. At this point I think my ideal setup would be the liquidoser for traces and an autofeeder that is large enough to do feeding and macros

Bill


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Laith said:


> The only problem I have with this model is figuring out a secure way to use them on an open top tank. Have you found a solution for this?


Laith,

I used Velcro tape and attached the liquidoser on to a cross piece I have in my 37g. On my 55's I used Velcro on top of my Aqualight - not perfect aesthetically but functional.

Bill


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

*Update*

Okay it's been a week since I started using the Lifegard Autofeeder to dose my dry macros and it has worked well. I have had no problems at all. It looks like this is a good basic unit to dose dry ferts. I use it in conjunction with a liqidoser for traces and Excel. My costs for automating is 39 for Lifegard unit and 59 for liquidoser so basically a 100 bucks plus shipping. If you were doing dry macros & traces and not using Excel you could do this for $39 total.

Downside to this system is that the mounting hardware is cheesy and the unit does not have enough compartments to do ferts and food for a week.

I've just received the Rondamatic unit. It seems like a better quality unit than the Lifegard. The mounting hardware doesn't work on my tank though which is kind of a bummer. Preliminary tests show this not working as well as the Lifegard as some of the ferts are staying in the compartment and not being dosed. I'll fiddle with it and see if I can make it work.

Bill


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

stcyrwm said:


> Downside to this system is that the mounting hardware is cheesy and the unit does not have enough compartments to do ferts and food for a week.
> Bill


Just mix the ferts and the food.:twisted::der:


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

*Conclusion*

The Rondomatic unit does not work well for dosing dry fertilizers. It didn't even do a great job feeding.

Clearly the Lifegard autofeeding unit from Pentair Aquatics is the only one appropriate for the task of dosing dry fertilizers. It has 14 compartments for individually measured doses. It can be used for macros one day and traces the next for a full week.

From what I have seen this unit is a simple, inexpensive way to automate dosing dry ferts. I will be using it in conjunction with an Eheim Liquidoser for my Excel and Tropica Master Grow.

Happy growing, Bill


----------

